# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Pacman frog under tank heater??!

## anapolis

hey, 
i am new to the amphibian world, and i am just wondering if my uth is safe for Benji, my pacman frog. he has a really good thick layer of substrate, and he has just over 2/3 of his tank "cold" and 1/3 "warm".. Benji loves to borrow, half the time on the cold side, and half the time on the warm side. so i guess what i want to know is is it safe for his uth to be right under him with about 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inches of substrate over it? Also one side of him looks slightly fatter than the other, is it possible thats just the 3 crickets and the one superworm that he ate and hasnt pooped out yet? i doubt hes impacted because he eats regularly

----------


## Carlos

My answer is in your other thread:  http://www.frogforum.net/care-sheet-...tml#post212922.

----------

